# Masterson year round



## Getbiger (Jun 12, 2018)

I'm curious as to how many people do this. I hear about people running proviron year round and primo. But not often do I hear of people running mast year round. I would think you could run it nonstop with similar effects to primo.


----------



## GreenEarth (Jun 13, 2018)

At what kind of dosage?  I'd have some worries about my prostate if I were to run Masteron year-round.


----------



## montego (Jun 13, 2018)

Would it be competent to primo? Nah.

Would it help with libido, mood and free up test? Yep

Prostate would be my main concern but at a low dose of 100-200mg I wouldn't be overly worried.

It would also be cheaper then Proviron and produce very similar results.


----------



## Getbiger (Jun 13, 2018)

Could you not run cialis and saw palmetto as a support supp? I love the effect I get from mast and I get zero negative sides when I cycle it.


----------



## montego (Jun 13, 2018)

Getbiger said:


> Could you not run cialis and saw palmetto as a support supp? I love the effect I get from mast and I get zero negative sides when I cycle it.


If you want to fix a drug with a drug you could.

I'm not a big fan of that myself. I think besides libido and mood, you won't notice anything from the mast probably at that dose.


----------



## GreenEarth (Jun 13, 2018)

Getbiger said:


> Could you not run cialis and saw palmetto as a support supp? I love the effect I get from mast and I get zero negative sides when I cycle it.


I've read some info about cialis and other PED5 inhibitors being really beneficial to PSA in the lower-dose range...3-5mg of cialis or thereabouts.  I suppose it's worth a shot, but as the poster above me implied, there is an underlying issue and you are ultimately fixing one drug with another.  It may be worth trying at 100-200mg a week, seeing what benefits it gives you and then checking bloodwork in a couple months to see what health markers it may be affecting and go from there.

In regards to Saw Palmetto...is it really known to be beneficial?  It may be a bit individual, but I thought the jury was still out on it.


----------



## odin (Jun 13, 2018)

I wouldn't recommend it all year. Maybe for part of the year when cruising. As long as the dose is not too high. I suppose whatever you are prepared to do. I can't see 200mg mast per week being damaging. I would be concerned with my prostate even at a low dose if it were dosed all year though. I get prostate sides even at lower doses. I would do it for about 3 months on a cruise then get blood work to see how you are. Even at low doses it should make a difference to the way you feel and look.


----------



## Getbiger (Jun 17, 2018)

The reason I'm asking is I have some gyno from puberty. It's not terrible but when I'm not pumped my nipples stay large. When I've taken Masteron in the past my nipples stay small all of the time, not just after a workout.


----------



## GreenEarth (Jun 17, 2018)

I'm not sure small nipples are a good enough reason to risk the possible prostate issues.


----------



## armada (Jun 17, 2018)

Getbiger said:


> I'm curious as to how many people do this. I hear about people running proviron year round and primo. But not often do I hear of people running mast year round. I would think you could run it nonstop with similar effects to primo.



I think it is important to give your body a break periodically - whether  going to a true TRT dose of just testosterone, or coming off completely.

When I hear people "cruising" on multiple compounds, my opinion is that is not a true cruise.


----------



## Getbiger (Jun 17, 2018)

GreenEarth said:


> I'm not sure small nipples are a good enough reason to risk the possible prostate issues.



As long as my blood comes back good its 100% worth it. Now I do think it should probably be cycled. But I'd like to be on it a majority of the year.


----------



## armada (Jun 17, 2018)

Getbiger said:


> As long as my blood comes back good its 100% worth it. Now I do think it should probably be cycled. But I'd like to be on it a majority of the year.



Obviously it's up to you if you want to run masteron most of the year, but it's worth mentioning that blood work doesn't tell the whole story. Changes to your heart's structure and function, for example, don't appear on bloodwork.


----------



## custom creation (Jun 19, 2018)

I've never been a huge fan of running anything all year long, even at competition level.  I have been more successful at giving my body a break periodically.


----------



## striffe (Jun 20, 2018)

Getbiger said:


> The reason I'm asking is I have some gyno from puberty. It's not terrible but when I'm not pumped my nipples stay large. When I've taken Masteron in the past my nipples stay small all of the time, not just after a workout.



Have you ever tried toremifene?


----------



## Getbiger (Jun 20, 2018)

striffe said:


> Have you ever tried toremifene?



I have not.


----------



## SURGE (Jun 21, 2018)

You never mentioned the dose you plan to use. How much test will you run with it? Have you tried anything else for the gyno?


----------



## Getbiger (Jun 21, 2018)

Dose with be relatively low. 200 mg per week mast, 200mg week dr prescribed test cyp. 

To answer your question. I have. I ran a protocol from datbtrue. It got my gyno to almost nonexistent while doing the protocol. Then when I came off only my nipples came back. Dht seems to help it significantly when I'm on.


----------



## squatster (May 15, 2019)

I read some were mast was not good to run with out test or other juice - I will try to look it up


----------



## sciroxx (May 15, 2019)

Getbiger said:


> Could you not run cialis and saw palmetto as a support supp? I love the effect I get from mast and I get zero negative sides when I cycle it.



Cialis, Saw Palmetto and other herbs negate or suppress to some degree the activity of the enzyme 5-alpha reductase which converts testosterone (and other steroids) to their dehydro form, how ever masteron is already a Dehydrotestosterone derivate, so these meds or herbs won't reduce its androgenic effect

Note that the androgenic score of masteron is lower then testosterone, so its impact on the prostate is not as harsh as one may expect, and I would compare it to primobolan which both have similar androgenic score

We offer 2 version of Drostenolone, and always guarantee pharma grade or your money back (refer to the lab tests section) - 

https://sciroxxonline.com/********-sciroxx/107-mastodex.html

https://sciroxxonline.com/********-sciroxx/222-masterform-200-200mgml-drostanolone-enanthate.html


----------



## bigpoppie (May 16, 2019)

What exactly are the prostate sides being mentioned?


----------



## Victory (May 20, 2019)

https://www.webmd.com/men/news/20111006/fda-approves-cialis-to-treat-enlarged-prostate


----------



## ProFIT (May 22, 2019)

Your prostate won't thank you for it. Just stick to test.


----------



## GearPro (May 23, 2019)

I know several guys that swear by low dose Masteron year round as part of their TRT. Side effects are a very individual thing. Personally, Masteron does nothing negative to my prostate. For others, it turns it into a grapefruit. If it’s a compound that causes problems for you, avoid it. If not, run it.


----------



## MightyJohn (May 24, 2019)

I will say one odd side I get from Mast is swollen throat glands...if I go over 300/wk, they swell gets hard to swallow


----------



## AGGRO (May 29, 2019)

I know guys who use mast, primo or deca with their test. If you don't get any side effects I can see it being a good long term stack. I would have regular health checks if I done it.


----------



## Viking (May 30, 2019)

I would never use it all year but like to add a low dose to every cycle.


----------



## jolter604 (May 30, 2019)

What about proviron???

Sent from my LM-Q710(FGN) using Tapatalk


----------

